# No hay vuelta de hoja



## EL SABIO

He visto esta expresión en el diccionario de WR pero, ¿es de uso común en tu país?  Les pregunto porque hay expresiones que se hallan en el diccionario pero no se usan diariamente


----------



## Fernando

En España, sí. En Google hay 13.900 apariciones "with so many words".


----------



## Roi Marphille

Yo diría que sí. Evidentemente es una frase usada mas en el castellano escrito (periodístico, novelas...) que oral pero se usa mas o menos freqüentemente y todo el mundo la entiende. 
¿no?..


----------



## MCGF

Sí, es una expresión muy común que se usa para cuando una situación es de una forma y ya no hay vuelta atrás.
"Hemos acabado la relación y no hay vuelta de hoja"


----------



## cachaco

"No hay vuelta de hoja" could means "_decision has been taken_", or "_there is no turnaround_", at least in my country.


----------



## San

EL SABIO said:
			
		

> He visto esta expresión en el diccionario de WR pero, ¿es de uso común en tu país? Les pregunto porque hay expresiones que se hallan en el diccionario pero no se usan diariamente


Yes, it's very very common. "No hay vuelta de hoja" or "No tiene vuelta de hoja" ( un asunto, una cuestión )

Have a nice day!


----------



## EL SABIO

Fernando said:
			
		

> En España, sí. En Google hay 13.900 apariciones "with so many words".



Gracias.  pero no quiero entrar en cada sitio para averiguar el país de origen y popularidad del uso.


----------



## Fernando

I am not suggesting you are lazy because you have not checked 13,900 entries. I am saying it is a popular idiom (at least in Spain).

I (strangely enough) differ from Roi. I would say it is used both written and spoken.


----------



## srsh

Just for the record, also here in Mexico it is very very common.

Saludos!


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

srsh said:
			
		

> Just for the record, also here in Mexico it is very very common.
> 
> Saludos!


 
Yes, I agree


----------



## srsh

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Yes, I*´m* agree


 
Un pequeño detalle con todo respeto tigger  

Saludos!!


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

srsh said:
			
		

> Un pequeño detalle con todo respeto tigger
> 
> Saludos!!


 
¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Terry Mount

Es como "There's no turning back"?  "There's no going back"?

Y tigger:

se puede decir "I'm in agreement!" "I'm in total agreement."  "I'm totally in agreement!"

but "agree" is the verb, so "I agree", "I totally agree". etc.


----------



## SADACA

Quote:
Originalmente publicado por *tigger_uhuhu*
_Yes, I*´m* agree _






			
				srsh said:
			
		

> Un pequeño detalle con todo respeto tigger
> 
> Saludos!!


 
Este es un error que creo cometemos todos los hispanohablantes cuando comenzamos con el Inglés. 
Es natural que digamos "Yo estoy de acuerdo" y entendemos que Agree es "de acuerdo"
Esto nos lleva invariable y erróneamente a decir "I AM agree"

Are you Agree? ( )


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

SADACA said:
			
		

> Quote:
> Originalmente publicado por *tigger_uhuhu*
> _Yes, I*´m* agree _
> 
> Este es un error que creo cometemos todos los hispanohablantes cuando comenzamos con el Inglés.
> Es natural que digamos "Yo estoy de acuerdo" y entendemos que Agree es "de acuerdo"
> Esto nos lleva invariable y erróneamente a decir "I AM agree"
> 
> Are you Agree? ( )


 
Gracias a todos


----------



## Laia

I disagree with both Roi and Fernando.
Roi said is more common in written Spanish.
Fernando said is common in written and spoken Spanish.
I think is more common in spoken Spanish than in written Spanish.


----------



## EL SABIO

Gracias a todos.  Estoy muy agradecido por sus comentarios y espero que uds sigan haciéndolos


----------



## EL SABIO

Laia said:
			
		

> I disagree with both Roi and Fernando.
> Roi said is more common in written Spanish.
> Fernando said is common in written and spoken Spanish.
> I think is more common in spoken Spanish than in written Spanish.



le falta la palabra "it" eg "it is more common", "roy said *that*it is more common in written spanish" etc


----------



## Laia

EL SABIO said:
			
		

> le falta la palabra "it" eg "it is more common", "roy said *that*it is more common in written spanish" etc


 
Thank you  ooops!


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Creo que aquí el que no cae, resbala 
Gracias a todos por sus ayudas. Poco a poco aprendo


----------



## Terry Mount

Laia said:
			
		

> I disagree with both Roi and Fernando.
> Roi said is more common in written Spanish.
> Fernando said is common in written and spoken Spanish.
> I think is more common in spoken Spanish than in written Spanish.


 
There are two ways to say what Laia is trying to say, but she didn't hit either one of them.  You can say them all with or without the word "that", but you have to have the word "it".

Roi said it is more common in written Spanish.
Roi said that it is more common in written Spanish.

Fernando said it is common in written and spoken Spanish.
Fernando said that it is common in written and spoken Spanish

I think it is more common in spoken Spanish than in written Spanish.
I think that it is more common in spoken Spanish than in written Spanish.

So the "that" is optional.  The "it is" must be included in all sentences.


----------



## Laia

Thank you very much.
Very good explanation.


----------



## Roi Marphille

Terry Mount said:
			
		

> There are two ways to say what Laia is trying to say, but she didn't hit either one of them. You can say them all with or without the word "that", but you have to have the word "it".
> 
> Roi said it is more common in written Spanish.
> Roi said that it is more common in written Spanish.
> 
> Fernando said it is common in written and spoken Spanish.
> Fernando said that it is common in written and spoken Spanish
> 
> I think it is more common in spoken Spanish than in written Spanish.
> I think that it is more common in spoken Spanish than in written Spanish.
> 
> So the "that" is optional. The "it is" must be included in all sentences.


well, it is impossible to know whether it is more common in written or spoken Spanish. I keep saying that these kind of expressions are the typical sources for newspaper journalists and alike. Anyway, it does not mean that people do not actually use this expression in normal conversations. I don't happen to remember to have use it orally but I guess I heard it sometimes.


----------



## Milla

En Chile no lo he oido con tanta frecuencia como "dar vuelta la página/hoja" lo que significa relativamente lo mismo que "no hay vuelta de hoja", pero señalando la intención futura. 

Con respecto a :





> Este es un error que creo cometemos todos los hispanohablantes cuando comenzamos con el Inglés.
> Es natural que digamos "Yo estoy de acuerdo" y entendemos que Agree es "de acuerdo"
> Esto nos lleva invariable y erróneamente a decir "I AM agree"


 El tema queda solucionado con pensar en "agree" como "concuerdo" y no "de acuerdo" asi entonces : "Yo concuerdo con..." "I agree with..." 
Y No hay vuelta de hoja , jejeje


----------



## gisele73

Milla said:
			
		

> En Chile no lo he oido con tanta frecuencia como "dar vuelta la página/hoja" lo que significa relativamente lo mismo que "no hay vuelta de hoja", pero señalando la intención futura.
> 
> Con respecto a : El tema queda solucionado con pensar en "agree" como "concuerdo" y no "de acuerdo" asi entonces : "Yo concuerdo con..." "I agree with..."
> Y No hay vuelta de hoja , jejeje


 
Hola Milla,

Si "darle vuelta a la página/hoja" es lo mismo que en el Perú ( y supongo que sí), entonces es como decir "dejar algo atrás, olvidarse de eso". Por ejemplo:

"Ya no pienses más en lo que pasó, dale la vuelta a la página/hoja."

En cambio "no hay vuelta de hoja" (que por cierto no se usa en mi país), parece referirse a algo del pasado que ya no se puede cambiar, "no se puede dar marcha atrás"...al menos es así como lo entiendo, pero puede que me equivoque.

Un saludo


----------



## Kaia

En Argentina se usa informal y coloquialmente para significar "there's no return".  It's over and that's it


----------



## ampurdan

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> se usa mas o menos frecuentemente y todo el mundo la entiende


 
Espero que no et molesti, aquestes coses ens delaten, jejeje.


----------



## Fernando

It is funny to see that RAE definition (more "logic") is "with no possible refute", not exactly "with no possible return". I would not say RAE is incorrect here. I have heard several times with that definition.

no tener ~ de hoja algo. 
 1. fr. coloq. Ser incontestable.


----------



## ampurdan

"with no possible return" = "quemar las naves"

I've never heard "no hay vuelta de hoja" meaning this...


----------



## EL SABIO

Fernando said:
			
		

> It is funny to see that RAE definition (more "logic") is "with no possible refute" *with no possible refutation* o , not exactly "with no possible return" ( i think you mean: *with no possible answer*). I would not say RAE is incorrect here. I have heard several times with that definition.
> 
> no tener ~ de hoja algo.
> 1. fr. coloq. Ser incontestable.



A few corrections wouldn't hurt


----------



## Soy Yo

English equivalents?

That's water under the bridge.
That's water over the dam.
There's no going back.
That's done and over with.
What's done is done.
When it's over, it's over.
That's a closed book.
That's a closed chapter.

"to burn one's bridges"?

¿Estos sirven como traducciones de "no hay vuelta de hoja" o no?


----------



## Fernando

EL SABIO said:
			
		

> A few corrections wouldn't hurt



Certainly not. Thanks

Anyway, I did mean "with no return". If you see the English equivalents by "Soy yo", all of them implies there is no possible way to mend the things done. The interpretation of gisele73 is much alike.

What I am saying is those interpretations (though used) are not the usual meaning of "no hay vuelta de hoja".


----------



## ampurdan

Soy Yo said:
			
		

> English equivalents?
> 
> 
> That's water under the bridge.
> That's water over the dam. I don't know.
> There's no going back.
> That's done and over with.
> What's done is done.
> When it's over, it's over.
> That's a closed book.
> That's a closed chapter.
> 
> "to burn one's bridges"?
> 
> ¿Estos sirven como traducciones de "no hay vuelta de hoja" o no?


 
No me termina de gustar ninguna de estas traducciones. Algo así como "*there's no further appeal*" creo que daría con la traducción, pero no sé si se dice así.


----------



## Milla

Soy Yo said:
			
		

> English equivalents?
> 
> That's water under the bridge.
> That's water over the dam.
> There's no going back.
> That's done and over with.
> What's done is done.
> When it's over, it's over.
> That's a closed book.
> That's a closed chapter.
> 
> *"to burn one's bridges"?*
> 
> ¿Estos sirven como traducciones de "no hay vuelta de hoja" o no?


 
Hace tiempo tengo intencion de abrir un thread con ese término (no se si existe uno ya). Lo haré, por favor quienes puedan opinar al respecto visitenlo.
Gracias


----------



## Milla

Milla said:
			
		

> Hace tiempo tengo intencion de abrir un thread con ese término (no se si existe uno ya). Lo haré, por favor quienes puedan opinar al respecto visitenlo.
> Gracias


 
Es raro "autocistarse" , pero en fin

Acá el thread sobre el término "burn bridges".

Nos leemos!


----------



## Roi Marphille

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Espero que no et molesti, aquestes coses ens delaten, jejeje.


ups...


----------



## MCGF

gisele73 said:
			
		

> Hola Milla,
> 
> Si "darle vuelta a la página/hoja" es lo mismo que en el Perú ( y supongo que sí), entonces es como decir "dejar algo atrás, olvidarse de eso". Por ejemplo:
> 
> "Ya no pienses más en lo que pasó, dale la vuelta a la página/hoja."
> 
> En cambio "no hay vuelta de hoja" (que por cierto no se usa en mi país), parece referirse a algo del pasado que ya no se puede cambiar, "no se puede dar marcha atrás"...al menos es así como lo entiendo, pero puede que me equivoque.


Hola Gisele, 

En España para esa acepción que tú apuntas yo diría "pasar página" para decir que no le des más vueltas al asunto. 
Ejm: _No puedo hacer nada para recuperar mi trabajo, tendré que pasar página._


----------



## cirrus

MCGF said:
			
		

> Hola Gisele,
> 
> En España para esa acepción que tú apuntas yo diría "pasar página" para decir que no le des más vueltas al asunto.
> Ejm: _No puedo hacer nada paar recuperrar mi trabajo, tendré que pasar página._


 
O sea que en este caso quiere decir mas o menos I'll just have to move on o simplemente I'll just have to deal with it.


----------



## MCGF

cirrus said:
			
		

> O sea que en este caso quiere decir mas o menos I'll just have to move on o simplemente I'll just have to deal with it.



Sí, es eso, pero por el contrario decir "no hay más vuelta de hoja" significa (al menos como yo lo tengo entendido) que una situación no se puede cambiar, a ver si con este ejemplo clarifico lo que quiero decir:

Una relación que va mal, ¿vale? (por seguir con el ejemplo inicial que puse) y entonces un amigo le dice a otro:

- La relación siempre ha sido difícil y no hay más vuelta de hoja (es decir, no puedes cambiarlo)
- La relación siempre ha sido difícil, tendrás que pasar página (es decir, más vale que lo dejes y lo olvides)

No sé si con esto te ayudo o te lío más


----------



## gisele73

MCGF said:
			
		

> Hola Gisele,
> 
> En España para esa acepción que tú apuntas yo diría "pasar página" para decir que no le des más vueltas al asunto.
> Ejm: _No puedo hacer nada para recuperar mi trabajo, tendré que pasar página._



Ahora que lo mencionas, creo que también lo he oído decir así en Perú


----------



## gisele73

MCGF said:
			
		

> Sí, es eso, pero por el contrario decir "no hay más vuelta de hoja" significa (al menos como yo lo tengo entendido) que una situación no se puede cambiar, a ver si con este ejemplo clarifico lo que quiero decir:
> 
> Una relación que va mal, ¿vale? (por seguir con el ejemplo inicial que puse) y entonces un amigo le dice a otro:
> 
> - La relación siempre ha sido difícil y no hay más vuelta de hoja (es decir, no puedes cambiarlo)
> - La relación siempre ha sido difícil, tendrás que pasar página (es decir, más vale que lo dejes y lo olvides)
> 
> No sé si con esto te ayudo o te lío más



Si ese es el significado de "no hay más vuelta de hoja", yo lo conozco como "no hay vuelta que darle", que puede significar lo que tú has dicho y también no cabe duda.


----------



## Alundra

MCGF said:
			
		

> Sí, es eso, pero por el contrario decir "no hay más vuelta de hoja" significa (al menos como yo lo tengo entendido) que una situación no se puede cambiar, a ver si con este ejemplo clarifico lo que quiero decir:
> 
> Una relación que va mal, ¿vale? (por seguir con el ejemplo inicial que puse) y entonces un amigo le dice a otro:
> 
> - La relación siempre ha sido difícil y no hay más vuelta de hoja (es decir, no puedes cambiarlo)
> - La relación siempre ha sido difícil, tendrás que pasar página (es decir, más vale que lo dejes y lo olvides)
> 
> No sé si con esto te ayudo o te lío más


 
Yo también lo uso así... 

Alundra.


----------



## ampurdan

MCGF said:
			
		

> Una relación que va mal, ¿vale? (por seguir con el ejemplo inicial que puse) y entonces un amigo le dice a otro:
> 
> - La relación siempre ha sido difícil y no hay más vuelta de hoja (es decir, no puedes cambiarlo)
> - La relación siempre ha sido difícil, tendrás que pasar página (es decir, más vale que lo dejes y lo olvides)


 
Totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## Biker

Hi there

Be careful, as  I think in some posts we are mixing up "no hay vuelta atrás" with "no hay vuelta de hoja" and it's not exactly the same.


"*No hay vuelta de hoja*".

For me a good translation would be: "*there are no two ways about it*"


Example:

- My brother said he had a different way to do the math problem, but with this kind of problem *there are no two ways about it*.

- Mi hermano dijo que tenía otra forma de hacer el problema matemático, pero con éste tipo de problemas* no hay vuelta de hoja*.


I hope it helps.


----------

